# Failed Paramedic Test :(



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 8, 2011)

Failed the paramedic test, bummed out. I prepped for 3 weeks. Used JB-Learning Test Prep, and Barron's Paramedic book. Felt confident taking the test but that still wasn't enough. I'm still going to study again but at this point I don't know what other books or resources to use :sad:


----------



## Hockey (Feb 8, 2011)

Its okay, you're not the only one.  What did it cut ya off at?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 8, 2011)

152, i felt confident walking in also


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2011)

Why wouldn't you try again??? Change a study habit? You just spent lots of hard earned money and time on P school... Did you have any sections on the test where you felt lost? Those would be the ones I'd study for. Now you've seen the test once so you have a little bit better of an idea of the types of questions they will be asking you.

Good luck!!! At first if you don't succeed, try, try, again.


----------



## truetiger (Feb 8, 2011)

EMT Achieve. Everyone in my class who used it passed first time. We figured that everyone got somewhere in the 70% range for all the practice tests and we passed from 80 questions to 120.


----------



## anestheticmedic (Feb 8, 2011)

If u got to 152 you def didn't bomb it. If you bombed it you would have been cut off way earlier. I bet u failed 1-2 sections. I'd keep studying and take it again asap


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 8, 2011)

i used emt-national-training.com and it helped me out alot, hit that site everyday and take the whole test everyday. for 2 weeks and you will know everything you need to know. it will also tell you where you need more help.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 9, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> i used emt-national-training.com and it helped me out alot, hit that site everyday and take the whole test everyday. for 2 weeks and you will know everything you need to know. it will also tell you where you need more help.



You donating the $50 for me to buy it? :lol:


----------



## reaper (Feb 9, 2011)

Better then paying $110 over and over again!


----------



## Sandog (Feb 9, 2011)

Hockey said:


> You donating the $50 for me to buy it? :lol:



You do not have to pay $50 for EMT-National, they have options for membership ranging from 1 month and beyond, price varies accordingly.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 9, 2011)

Sandog said:


> You do not have to pay $50 for EMT-National, they have options for membership ranging from 1 month and beyond, price varies accordingly.



Um yeah, for the 1 month you do...


----------



## Scooter76 (Feb 10, 2011)

I didnt pass my first attempt either.
I am really thinking about getting a 1 month deal on that web site. I hear good things.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 11, 2011)

Scooter76 said:


> I didnt pass my first attempt either.
> I am really thinking about getting a 1 month deal on that web site. I hear good things.



You and me both bro, think i'm gon sign up for emt-national-training. I used JB-Learning also and it helped a lot which gave me the confidence but i guess it wasn't enough. Guess i'd be using both websites for my 2nd try. Hopefully it'll be enough


----------

